
Safari 4’s Messy Trail - soundsop
http://www.thrica.com/archives/352
======
dxjones
"this is a huge privacy concern" ... agreed!

Let's hope Apple clean's up Safari's messy behaviour that disregards the
privacy of users everywhere.

